# got a nice squirrel today..



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

i had like eight squirrels running around my backyard....there a pest my family and myself

after i had missed like 5 times :evil: i waiting like 10 minutes looked out and not a thing was there....i took the powermaster 66 out and pushed the bolt foward taking my time aiming on the target....just then this big male came out with a walnut in his mouth

he ran up the tree....i put the open sites right on his neck...pulled the trigger and he fell

i was to gut/eat it but because im not to smart i forgot to look online for insructions but i kept the tail

Nice size Gray squirrel 3-4lbs

by the way the shot hit right in the jugula...he was dead withen 3 yards of the shot...


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> i was to gut/eat it but because im not to smart i forgot to look online for insructions but i kept the tail


Visit this site.

http://www.silverstreaksports.com/squirrel_cleaning.htm

Cut the feet off with a pair of lineman's pliers or you will dull alot of knives.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

thanks man :lol:


----------



## PipSqueak (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought that greys closed on Febuary 28? Uh Oh.. someones hacking my compu.......... THIS IS THE DEC, :withstupid: YOU'RE BUSTED!!! crap, gotta go.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

thanks for tips how to clean squirrel easier and I didnt think of wet the squirrel... it is true it would be hard to clean without water and it rip easy and same as rabbit


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wetting the squirrel also keeps the hair from sticking to the meat as bad. (Oh trust me, you're going to get hair on it!  )


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Brower forget that just go to McDonalds with that bushy tail on yer tailgate. 

Yankee's dont eat squirrel 8)


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

PipSqueak said:


> I thought that greys closed on Febuary 28? Uh Oh.. someones hacking my compu.......... THIS IS THE DEC, :withstupid: YOU'RE BUSTED!!! crap, gotta go.


actually if they get into your house causing problems you can take them...if you do it humanely....meaning no mice traps

and yeah i knew it was the one getting in my house...cuz he had one ear missing....so i only was after that one


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

*You can always pull a Jimbo (Southpark) and say that the squirrel was headed straight for you and you had to defend yourself. This works well with any woodland creature that you feel is endangering your health :lol: :sniper: *


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

ahahhahahaha lolololol :lol: :lol: :lol: i pull jimbo's allll the time :lol:


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

You can even have a voice synthsizing buddy tag along to help you er....uh......defend yourself :beer: :sniper:


----------



## hunter!! (Apr 6, 2007)

uke: i laghed so hard i threw up LOL uke:


----------

